# Texture match



## Gary O’Kane (Oct 28, 2021)

*Anyone have any tips on how to match this texture up? It looks as if it was sprayed on. Not near as thick as popcorn. Just a subtle rough finish*


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It looks like a fine orange peel. 🍊 

Just use YouTube if you don't know how to fix it. 

drywall orange peel 

Put it into Google and you can learn how to do it too.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

thats a sand coat with few layers of paint over it. its easy to match search it.


----------

